# Maidstone Reptile Expo???



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

HI. I am thinking about taking my first vivsit to a reptile show/expo this august. the nearest one to me is the Maidstone one. 
do they sell all sorts of reptiles???
does anyone know how big it will be???
has anyone here got a table. if so reps and prices please??? 

just like to know as i have never been to anything like this!!! : victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone????


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

It's cancelled mate, kempton is the next one


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Wobbit said:


> It's cancelled mate, kempton is the next one


It's cancelled? When ,why ,who ,what?


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

As far as I'm aware Maidstone is cancelled, there's a few threads on here about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

i know that the spring one was but i still thought that the one in august was still on ???


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i know that the spring one was but i still thought that the one in august was still on ???


Same here,I will check Monday and find out.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Hope it's not cancelled, that would be a right bummer, we always do maidstone.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I have just spoken to the organisers of Market Hall,Lockmeadow Centre in Maidstone,and the Reptile breeders shows have indeed been cancelled due to complaints by animal rights protest groups.Whether or not MRAS will find a new venue in the future I dont know,but as far as this Augusts show its cancelled.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

As barry says it is cancelled for the same reasons as the April one.

please click on the link below to read the full details.

Mo. 


Animal Protection Agency

PS. Whilst on the APA site, please look at other press releases and their latest campaigns. They have not gone away, but instead, increased their pressure.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

the reason the shows were cancelled was personal health problems of the 2 main organisers not the crap that toeland is talking about


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

penfold said:


> the reason the shows were cancelled was personal health problems of the 2 main organisers not the crap that toeland is talking about


I'm just repeating what Maidstone Borough Council told me this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

grrrr!!!!


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Def grrrr!! Always cancel the one thats right on my doorstep!! :devil:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Dohhh looks likes its going to be a Kempton special then : victory:


----------



## chevchev (Feb 27, 2007)

Is the Maidstone Expo's animal conditions better than the one in Ham?? The link you provided showed some pretty bad conditions. 
I was really keen for Maidstone's Expo this sunday but if the conditions are similar then I would probably support APA.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

The vast majority of us in the UK like yourself judging by what you have written, are animal lovers and as such will have the animals welfare at the fore front in everything we do. For this reason all UK shows have a Vet inspecting the reptiles/chelonia/amphibians/invertebrates before the start of any show, and only approved methods of holding the pets for that set period of the show will be allowed. There are also checks run throughout the day, and if there still any complaints these are taken seriously and acted upon to ensure the above's welfare is not being compromised. Having said this, I have no doubt you will be aware of the fact that some of us keepers still find some faults with our own shows, which we believe should be corrected, myself included here. I hated the flimsy cricket boxes used, not because of their size, but because of the way they can fold in on themselves. This was my bone of contention until very recently. It does seem that this has now been resolved thank goodness with these boxes now being replaced by a very sturdy comfortable box with no sharp edges within.

I could be wrong but I believe that DWA animals and wild caught animals are at the Hamm show and these are not allowed here in the UK. All that is for sale is other members Captive bred animals. 

There are things that I don't like about the Hamm show too. Are you happy to explain what you personally find so bad please so that we can agree or disagree and perhaps discuss further? 

I should also add here that the Maidstone show will not be happening anyhow due to one of the issues being the ill health of the organisers.

Maureen.


----------



## chevchev (Feb 27, 2007)

I want to thank you for your reply. I gathered that the Maidstone Expo was captive bread only otherwise I would have not even bothered with posting my first post. I'm totally against wild caught animals! 

From what I saw of the videos posted by the APA I feel that alot of the tubs/containers housing some of the animails were too small. The snakes not so bad but the lizards and totoise/turtles were alot worse. I am by no means an expert but I do feel that better housing should be a standard. Maybe there were too many people and too many animals in one place, but what can you do?! The animals look genuinely stressed, more stressed than they should be considering their environment. I believe more can be done to make it less stressfull for the animals over the expo.

One thing I have noticed is that you can find alot of videos of the Hamm show and other expo's from around the world but absolutly nothing from your one in Maidstone. If you what you say is true about the Maidstone expo why not advertise it more and show people that is not as bad as the APA depict it to be.

I was looking forward to the MAidstone Expo and its not going ahead as it sounds like its extremely well run and from what I read here and there not one person has had anything bad to say.

cheers
Trevor


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

looks like we are only gonna have one show down south from now on as everyone joined in kempton, So in a way the APA have won as they have stopped all the shows except one. Sad news really as cant be as good for breeders just having one show to sell at and cant be good for buyers if people cant make that one day or not get in if too many people attend.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> looks like we are only gonna have one show down south from now on as everyone joined in kempton, So in a way the APA have won as they have stopped all the shows except one. Sad news really as cant be as good for breeders just having one show to sell at and cant be good for buyers if people cant make that one day or not get in if too many people attend.


 
I didn't go to Kempton but wish I had. I've no idea what the law is on holding an animal market and selling on premises. Is it just illegal to sell animals at a temorary location, does it have to be a shop, and how did it happen at Kempton? Maidstone Council seemed very pleased with themselves, telling me that they were simply abiding by the law of the land. I'm not going to see one show this year now. And it's bumming me off I can tell you. :bash:


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Kempton is not the only Breeders Meeting in the South. PRAS will be having a breeders meeting in October - see other thread on this forum

Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

beadfairy said:


> Kempton is not the only Breeders Meeting in the South. PRAS will be having a breeders meeting in October - see other thread on this forum
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jon & Lyn


i went to the PRAS show last year and will go again. very good show.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I will have couple of tables this year as i need much more space and last years show was great, its a nice venue.


----------

